# Shelby traveler



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2008)

This morning this bike was only a frame and I had a girls bike with a rusted out frame but good parts so I threw it together it rides really nice.


----------



## J.E (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice bike buddy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 28, 2008)

looks good nice start, keep going 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2008)

i have to thread down the top truss rods so they'll fit because the fork came off of a girls bike actually all of those parts on the frame did besides the seat. I actually have enough parts to put together another boys shelby from a girls bike so I might be in the look out for another frame


----------

